# 2014 2cool catalog



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

I got my catalog in today was thinking about cashing in all my reputation points on that nice double string stringer but that left/right handed baitcast is calling my name also. May just wait another year till I can get the unbreakable fishing line. Anybody see anything in there that they like? btw anybody looking at getting the sinking corks dont they are made really cheap and float most of the time.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm liking the 12' Scooter boat that gets 24 MPG and runs in 1/4" of water. With one person the scoot can jump up in 2" of H2O and two peeps it only takes 2 1/2".... I also read, once you back the trailer down the ramp it loads it self for a hands free hassle! I'll have enough points in a year or so for this bad boy.

Can't wait!!!


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

That Potlicking Deterrent Package for sure. I think it is just menhaden oil that drips from the side of the boat to cause an artificial slick as you cruise to your spot, but it has some other cool looking stuff like a whistle and an iflatable GW cut out.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

key chain on page 27 is pretty cool.

finally added the 2Cool Yeti collection on page 50.. pricey though.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Croaker portable live well caught my eye.

Also the bull shark leg protectors looked to be something I might use during a morning wade.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

You know where I'm going with my points, page 52 straight to the croaker tanks. Ever since I've seen the ones down in Mansfield I've wanted one and now I can have my very own.

YES!!!!!!!!


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Anyone catch the online catalog link to fresh items delivered to your door. 

2coolgreencatalog.com


Bag of trout filets along with stringer, tailgate or cleaning table picture - 42,000 points per pound.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Page 4 has the new 'Rapper Slapper'. Suppose to be good for repelling hardheads and throwbacks. Interesting in that it only comes in Dixie Red.


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

The deep diving top waters on page 7 look like a great buy!!! Just a few more points and they are as good as mine!


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm all over the contour map (in inches even!) of Z Cove!!


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

Some of us need to just take the hit and get the eco system saver rubber prop. You can brush right over redfish and grass and do no damage while increasing the speed of your boat 15 mph one prop fits all so no more prop guessing!!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

New cap is in route...


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

gunsmoke11 said:


> Some of us need to just take the hit and get the eco system saver rubber prop. You can brush right over redfish and grass and do no damage while increasing the speed of your boat 15 mph one prop fits all so no more prop guessing!!!


screw that! I want the lawn mower prop by mercury, it'll run through the thickest grass and never skip a beat, and I want some of those deep diving corkys, needlefish lures, some gaftop attractant, azzless chap style waders, and of course I want the new bass pro shop edition Arial potlicker!








*GRASS KILLA*


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

I take it not very many people got the catalog lol


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

Another 54 points and i can get the used box of matches.:headknock


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I think I am going to trade mine in for the "Date with txgoddess" on page 68.


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

sad3smI guess I'll have to settle for the Spider Ring again this year.sad3sm


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

The bow mount power pole would be nice.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Im saving up for a boat.. Shouldnt be too much longer before I can afford it!


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

When do the # of posts of you have get you a discount?

doesn't it start around _*Post# 2000*_??:cheers:


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

marshhunter said:


> When do the # of posts of you have get you a discount?
> 
> doesn't it start around _*Post# 2000*_??:cheers:


No they stopped that last year because of post abuse. People traded in like 159000 rep points with their 2000 post discount and walked out with brand ne boats so they had to put a stop to it


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Newbs be like, what?


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

What?^^^^


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

gunsmoke11 said:


> No they stopped that last year because of post abuse. People traded in like 159000 rep points with their 2000 post discount and walked out with brand ne boats so they had to put a stop to it


Figures, Story of my life... A month late, and an inch shor... wait a second that cant be right, hows that saying go again?? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

Oh wow, page 317, tijuana cockfighting starter kit, definitely going to have to pick that one up, even comes with a complimentary churro maker! awesome deal

*GRASS KILLA*


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

24Buds said:


> I think I am going to trade mine in for the "Date with txgoddess" on page 68.


DUDE! You must be looking at the catalog from 2010, txgoddess is no longer shown in this years catalog. I have kept all the catalogs since this program's inception and 2010 is the only year I seen her mentioned.

In other words... She is so YESTERYEAR!


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

TheRooster said:


> Oh wow, page 317, tijuana cockfighting starter kit, definitely going to have to pick that one up, even comes with a complimentary churro maker! awesome deal
> 
> *GRASS KILLA*


Rooster those are limited and may already be sold out. You should prob just go with the goldfish on page 2.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I need some more old shimanoes.They are like the energizer bunny they just keep on going and going.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

24Buds said:


> I think I am going to trade mine in for the "Date with txgoddess" on page 68.


did you get the get out of jail free card or hospital insurance option?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Checked my mailbox and got mine too. Cashed in my greenies for bird smashing pliers.
Thanks all for the greenies to make this happen for me.


----------



## Johnny V E (May 26, 2010)

finally added the 2Cool Yeti collection on page 50.. pricey though.


But they make their own ice, you'll come out ahead in the long run.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

trodery said:


> DUDE! You must be looking at the catalog from 2010, txgoddess is no longer shown in this years catalog. I have kept all the catalogs since this program's inception and 2010 is the only year I seen her mentioned.
> 
> In other words... She is so YESTERYEAR!


you are correct. I was looking at the older catalog. I will rethink this and find something from the 2014 catalog...



roundman said:


> did you get the get out of jail free card or hospital insurance option?


ALWAYS go with the get out of jail free card. Obamacare will cover the hospital charges.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

24Buds said:


> Obamacare will cover the hospital charges.


Funniest thing I have heard all day! :rotfl:


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

id be willing to wager all my green this thread will be gone by midnight.

Someone will go too far

Any Blue bell in the online catalog??


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> DUDE! You must be looking at the catalog from 2010, txgoddess is no longer shown in this years catalog. I have kept all the catalogs since this program's inception and 2010 is the only year I seen her mentioned.
> 
> In other words... She is so YESTERYEAR!


I JUST FELL OUT OF MY CHAIR! YOU ARE RIGHT THOUGH! I SEARCHED AND SURE ENOUGH 2010 IT WAS! :rotfl:


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

I wan't the 'certified' Boga grip on page 77. I may have enough redeemable points for the hemostat hook removers on pg. 28 also...:rybka:


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

surf_ox said:


> id be willing to wager all my green this thread will be gone by midnight.
> 
> Someone will go too far
> 
> Any Blue bell in the online catalog??


Got the blue bell last year they dont ship it in cold cargo so by time it got to my house I had to drink it at room temperature.


----------



## brant7574 (Dec 19, 2006)

I want the underwater basket weaving course! Page 69


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

gunsmoke11 said:


> Got the blue bell last year they dont ship it in cold cargo so by time it got to my house I had to drink it at room temperature.


Blue bell shipped in a yeti would fix that problem

:spineyes:


----------



## Spotted Hawg (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm going for it! This is going to take everything I got, The HULL Splashing Kit on pg. 911 is great. I have always wanted a go-fast boat like a SBC!:birthday2


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

I cannot believe no one has ordered the custom Billystix on page 2! Diamonds inlaid everywhere, platinum thread-wraps, titanium/molybdenum alloy guides, organically harvested cork...I mean this thing has it all. Best of all, one of the spokesmodels delivers it and gives you a hands-on session to help perfect your technique.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Hold your greens boys . Have ya'll seen the paperback section ? They are expensive , but "Really Will Save You $$$$$ " A couple really caught my eye. How to talk to and get the point across to your $25 lawn crew " . Adjusting your deck for the do it yourselfer . I also like the calendar of Poolside Hotties by Juan Julio .


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

I would like to purchase the rare earth magnetic GPS anchor system. No ropes, chains or deck mess. Doesn't require a motor of any kind & completely wireless.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Page 132. 

Bricks of .22s and cases of .223s

Oh jeez, now I have a brick in my pants hwell:


----------



## Bevojoe (Apr 25, 2012)

I had to get a loan for more greenies at a ridiculous interest rate so that I could afford the Ninja Croaker. only need one for the entire year!


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

gunsmoke11 said:


> I take it not very many people got the catalog lol


I'm saving my points for the Christmas edition


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Have yall seen the 65 qt Yeti! Its a Steal!

I still dont have enough to get one yet though. So im just ordering the yeti shirt, hat, and truck decal for now.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Technology is just going through the roof. Page 69 shows what I knew was coming sooner or later...oxygen balls that will both aerate AND feed live bait shrimp for up to two years!


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

I like the remote control popping cork . You can swim it past potlickers and they will pick up anchor and chase it .


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I must of got the inland copy. I'm going for it. A two day guided trip to yup you guessed it the home of 40 plus inch speckled trout Zephr Cove. I've read where the trout there are stacked like cord wood.


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Pg. 213 has the Do it yourself barking monkey (aka Croaker) farm. Im really interested in that one. May save some money in the long run.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

What can I buy with reddies?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

saltwatersensations said:


> What can I buy with reddies?


A trip to Dayton with MC. LOL


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

saltwatersensations said:


> What can I buy with reddies?


short bus ticket to banned camp if you get enough.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Rubberback said:


> A trip to Dayton with MC. LOL


 And 24 buds...

lol!!


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

i've got my eye on the permit that allows you to fish other people's light in the canals, says you can even go turn the light on when they're not home...


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Did anybody see the old style phone box? Just drop the leads in, give it a few cranks. You will know if the fish are there or not.


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

boat_money said:


> i've got my eye on the permit that allows you to fish other people's light in the canals, says you can even go turn the light on when they're not home...


I beg to differ the lights must be in reaching distance from your boat you cannot get out of the boat with that permit. Sorry just keeping people from wasting there greens on that had a game warden explain it to me one night. So people who own water front are starting to move there switches back making it hard for 2coolers to take their lights. But if you have enough you can get the how to train a seagull on page 94 and teach it how to turn on lights.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Did anybody see the anti potlicker boat wash on page 223 ? It's a new product for this year, says it 99.5% effective. I ordered a bottle of it, i'll let y'all know how it works.


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Did anybody see the anti potlicker boat wash on page 223 ? It's a new product for this year, says it 99.5% effective. I ordered a bottle of it, i'll let y'all know how it works.


I went and got the boat on page 9 in 2010 it really is 99.5% effective


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

gunsmoke11 said:


> I went and got the boat on page 9 in 2010 it really is 99.5% effective


maiden voyage


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Paul Marx said:


> Hold your greens boys . Have ya'll seen the paperback section ? They are expensive , but "Really Will Save You $$$$$ " A couple really caught my eye.
> * How to talk to and get the point across to your $25 lawn crew* " . Adjusting your deck for the do it yourselfer . I also like the calendar of Poolside Hotties by Juan Julio .





> gunsmoke11;9128922]I beg to differ the lights must be in reaching distance from your boat you cannot get out of the boat with that permit. Sorry just keeping people from wasting there greens on that had a game warden explain it to me one night. So people who own water front are starting to move there switches back making it hard for 2coolers to take their lights. But if you have enough you can get the *how to train a seagull on page 94 and teach it how to turn on lights.*


I had purchased both of these last year and found that training the seagull was by far easier than trying to deal with the yard crew.


----------



## GOTTAILCORNBREAD (Jul 10, 2006)

On page 4 there is a Woman that will catch, clean, cook and feed you what she caught on her own boat.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Just received my Tiburon embankment guard.


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

GOTTAILCORNBREAD said:


> On page 4 there is a Woman that will catch, clean, cook and feed you what she caught on her own boat.


Not even mont has enough green to purchase that!!!


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I've got my eye on that board stretcher on the back cover. Been lookin' for one of those for years.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Noticed a new attraction at the Northside Greenie Redemption center.
People caught stealing from vehicles, instead of being taken to jail, are locked in reproduction medieval stocks and subjected to thrown rotten fruit purchased on site.
Looked like a hoot!


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Well it's about time I learned to cook wild game. 
So I ordered the 2cool Wild game Cookbook. I ordered early so I got free shipping and two free paberbacks.
101 ways to prepare Bald Eagle and the Saltwater special edition 10 tips for Sea Turtle and Tarpon Gumbo. 

If you can you might want to start saving now, I heard next years catalog will include a Personal 24-7 Smackdaddy Hotline :biggrin:


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

GOTTAILCORNBREAD said:


> On page 4 there is a Woman that will catch, clean, cook and feed you what she caught on her own boat.


I think Brete already picked that one up.

Will out fish ya also.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Any of yall notice that inflation hit the greenie catalog this year?? Maybe we can get a stimulus package, or tax the greenie rich folks? 

KEEP CALM AND CHIVE ON!


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

marshhunter said:


> Any of yall notice that inflation hit the greenie catalog this year?? Maybe we can get a stimulus package, or tax the greenie rich folks?
> 
> KEEP CALM AND CHIVE ON!


Its because of all the people looking for hand outs! Must earn the green!


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Can you return your item for full green refund if you experience buyers remorse post purchase?


----------



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

I haven't received my copy. Can anyone tell me if this year's catalog has the fish whistle? They were sold out last year and I need a new one.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

surf_ox said:


> Can you return your item for full green refund if you experience buyers remorse post purchase?


 No, there is a clause in the fine print on the inside of the front cover stating there is a "no cooling off period" with 2Cool merchandise, all sales are final and no refunds or returns of green.


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

Squid94 said:


> I haven't received my copy. Can anyone tell me if this year's catalog has the fish whistle? They were sold out last year and I need a new one.


The fish whistle has been changed out to a fish horn they are well stocked.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

On the very back page of the catalog I am saving up for this.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

surf_ox said:


> Can you return your item for full green refund if you experience buyers remorse post purchase?


Only if it's a watch that is valued at over 200,000 greenies or more!


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

I just got mine. WOW, there is alot to look at ! 

pg.69 The 2014 Buccees calender {they added 2 months to get a few more hotties on it**. 

pg.72 The Yeti spray paint, paint any cooler and it starts making its own ice.

pg. 80 Special code to remove any troll poster from to cool.



For those of you who post on the hunting board and got the hunters supplement.

The "West Tx Animal KIt " looks interesting. A goat that eats the same stuff as a deer then poops out protein pellets. The **** that will load the pellets in the feeder and check the batteries for you. And the pet badger that will walk with you to eat all the rattlesnakes.

I also liked the new invisible high fence. Just bury the wire.

So much too look at. So much to look at.


----------



## MARSHALLLANE (May 26, 2010)

I got mine and my page 69 is missing but it seems that's the best page in the book! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

Just need a few more greenies and I can get the snake identification kit! Help a brother out!!


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

sotol buster said:


> pg.72 The Yeti spray paint, paint any cooler and it starts making its own ice.
> 
> .


Don't waste your greenies on this, I sprayed an Igloo with it and it got stolen the same day, it did start making ice however.:hairout:


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

What page are the Sea Monkeys on?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

MarkU said:


> What page are the Sea Monkeys on?


Its an insert could of fallen out.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

I like the 8" water blanket on pg.117 . From what I can tell you order it to length and strap it under your boat . So you will always 8" of water under your hull. I wish they had a 12" version . What also caught my attention was the long range GoPro microphone . Once plugged in you can video and get audio of the wade fishermen from your boat as you go between them and the shoreline.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

DCAVA said:


> And 24 buds...
> 
> lol!!


I will party with MC just as soon as Brady Luby delivers my orders from the catalog.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Got my wife some sex toys! Thanks Mont. Awesome addition to this years catalogue.:dance:


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Sex toys? I was wondering why those plugs had no hooks. I tried the six in chartreuse at the dike yesterday anyway. I caught two big uglys that swallowed it. They both had crabs on them by the time I landed them. I released them without cpr. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

We got an exclusive deal for Band Camp this year. The invites were not published in the latest catalog and we will be sending out personal notices to the lucky ones.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

sotexhookset said:


> Got my wife some sex toys! Thanks Mont. Awesome addition to this years catalogue.:dance:


That is for clubbing fish silly!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

the 2008 catalog had a post count generator , after so many posts you get automatic greenies, it really works great.


i was gonna get the lawn furniture, but worried about shipping.


----------



## Jamessims (Nov 7, 2011)

Where can u get a catalog at?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

*catalog*

im cashing in for the corkie fat boy live well on page 17.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Jamessims said:


> Where can u get a catalog at?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


academy. where they keep the reels


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

I'm getting the "extra five fish pass" on page 42. Allows you to keep 5 extra fish when fishing south of Sargent... cause all i do is catch limits, 10 croaker = 10 trout...


Sent from that East 5


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

anybody try the new outboard motor muffler silencer on page 50?


----------



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

*10 fish 10 trout*

team cgr
10 fish 10 trout you must be using the croaker insurance hooks on pg 91


----------



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

gunsmoke
silencer? no way im ordering the 6 inch super stack (in stainless of course) on pg 3. I want the exhaust to come out the water so the fish cant hear me sneak in. then I can black smoke when I roll out


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

24Buds said:


> I will party with MC just as soon as Brady Luby delivers my orders from the catalog.


 LOL!! :an6:


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

anybody find the tandem croaker rig? i ordered some last year and loved them, but i dont see them this year??? ?


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

cominahead said:


> team cgr
> 10 fish 10 trout you must be using the croaker insurance hooks on pg 91


Thats the ones. Got them last year...

Sent from that East 5


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

TeamCGR said:


> I'm getting the "extra five fish pass" on page 42. Allows you to keep 5 extra fish when fishing south of Sargent... cause all i do is catch limits, 10 croaker = 10 trout...
> 
> Sent from that East 5


I didn't see that. But I get the inland edition. Bet that will put you in the red.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

What about the croaker live bait spray that I read about last month. Did it make the catalog?

Spray it on your live croaker before throwing it in.


----------



## Y-Not (Sep 14, 2012)

If I can get just a few more greenies I can get the outboard motor tuner and egr deleat kit on page 93. Then I can blow coal on the potlickers.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Bettcha you all missed the special insert in the front, "How to fish minners-n-barkers for Zephyr Cove monsters", written by non other that the king himself....


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

cominahead;914gunsmoke
silencer? no way im ordering the 6 inch super stack (in stainless of course) on pg 3. I want the exhaust to come out the water so the fish cant hear me sneak in. then I can black smoke when I roll out[/QUOTE said:


> Lol ill take that in titanium


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

Im really considering the biodegradable stingray socks,,,, just not sure what color to get.....


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

OnedayScratch said:


> Bettcha you all missed the special insert in the front, "How to fish minners-n-barkers for Zephyr Cove monsters", written by non other that the king himself....


King in his own mind...

Sent from that East 5


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

TeamCGR said:


> King in his own mind...
> 
> Sent from that East 5


Totally a jab. Mac is cool...almost like you.


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

Back on topic I know a few of yall are eyeing the t shirtless grizzly Adam's calender.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Ya'll have missed page 86! It's a "thing" you put on your vehicle that hooks up the trailer and backs it perfectly straight and to the correct depth, and puts in the plugs! Lots of us ladies would like this feature-maybe even some of you guys! Also straps it down on return and keeps track of the plugs after it pulls them!


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Y-Not said:


> If I can get just a few more greenies I can get the outboard motor tuner and egr deleat kit on page 93. Then I can blow coal on the potlickers.


Now you're talking.....


----------



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

Finally got off work and checked the mail. Great catalog, as always.

My questions is, pg. 43, the Alabama rig for Saltwater. I'm afraid my normal setup, 6'6" medium with10#, wont be strong enough if I put a croaker on each hook. Who's tried it? Should I start with shrimp, gulp or mud minnows? 

I'm drooling just thinking how quickly I could limit out if this will handle 8 croaker at once!


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

Squid94 said:


> Finally got off work and checked the mail. Great catalog, as always.
> 
> My questions is, pg. 43, the Alabama rig for Saltwater. I'm afraid my normal setup, 6'6" medium with10#, wont be strong enough if I put a croaker on each hook. Who's tried it? Should I start with shrimp, gulp or mud minnows?
> 
> I'm drooling just thinking how quickly I could limit out if this will handle 8 croaker at once!


That rod should be fine! I use the croaker/Alabama rig all the time on my 7' ultra lite w/ 8lbs braid!

Has anyone used the 20ft porpoise cast net on page 31? If so does can you really catch 3 in one cast?


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> Ya'll have missed page 86! It's a "thing" you put on your vehicle that hooks up the trailer and backs it perfectly straight and to the correct depth, and puts in the plugs! Lots of us ladies would like this feature-maybe even some of you guys! Also straps it down on return and keeps track of the plugs after it pulls them!


 Mam , are you being serious or is this a thinly veiled sex innuendo?

Please accept my apologies in advance.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

surf_ox said:


> I think Brete already picked that one up.
> 
> Will out fish ya also.


Lol......just now reading this thread.....good one!!!.....


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

sotol buster said:


> Mam , are you being serious or is this a thinly veiled sex innuendo?
> 
> Please accept my apologies in advance.


bahahaha.. and now im subscribed, gotta see how this one plays out!!:brew:


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

OnedayScratch said:


> Totally a jab. Mac is cool...almost like you.


Totally a jab. But i AM cool. Just like to feed Mac's ego...

Sent from that East 5


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

On


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Brete said:


> Lol......just now reading this thread.....good one!!!.....


Thought you'd enjoy that.

Hey who else saw the wind knot proof biodegradable broken in invisible braid in 300 yd spools - 1000 green

What a bahhhhhgin or is it used???

Sent while typing one handed.


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

All I can get is a spider ring! I need to acquire more green some how.


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*help*

can someonce please scan pages 36 to 43 and send to me my dog ate them before I got a chance to look?


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

dabossgonzo said:


> can someonce please scan pages 36 to 43 and send to me my dog ate them before I got a chance to look?


Thats the used section you know split in half soft plastics rusty hooks all the way to blown trailer tires.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

I got a Rolex a few years ago in the jewelry section.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

I think the mail man stole my catalog. Can someone please post all the items, and rep points needed for each item.

Thanks, patiently waiting.


----------



## MARSHALLLANE (May 26, 2010)

I cant find the 2cool for dummies book this year. I saved all my greenies for the past 3 years for that book and now it's not there! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*can't believe*

can't believe the duck hunters didn't buy this object out.... I got the champion chocolate lab eggs but didn't have enough greenies to get the incubator but as great as 2cool folks are I know somebody will loan me theirs.


----------



## MARSHALLLANE (May 26, 2010)

I loaned mine out to Redfish Chevy last year and I think he loaned it to trout Hunter and there ain't no telling where it is now! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## Redfish Chevy (Feb 6, 2011)

MARSHALLLANE said:


> I loaned mine out to Redfish Chevy last year and I think he loaned it to trout Hunter and there ain't no telling where it is now!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


Haha you're right I did give it to him. I think he's trying to figure out how to add my broken power pole spike to the catalog. I really need to start trollin for some green this year. The only thing I can get is that picture of porkchop running from a shrimp that smack is throwing at him. Pretty funny pic but I would rather have the lab eggs. I need a good pup to help me hunt bald eagles. They go great with bacon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MARSHALLLANE (May 26, 2010)

Redfish Chevy said:


> Haha you're right I did give it to him. I think he's trying to figure out how to add my broken power pole spike to the catalog. I really need to start trollin for some green this year. The only thing I can get is that picture of porkchop running from a shrimp that smack is throwing at him. Pretty funny pic but I would rather have the lab eggs. I need a good pup to help me hunt bald eagles. They go great with bacon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I looked in the lost and found for the anchor he threw out of your boat after making sure there was not a rope attached to it!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Saw this stuck to the outside wall of smitty's bait shop in Galveston island.










Sent while typing one handed.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

I had enough for the unlimited supply of federal recreational red snapper tags, but then before I could act some jackwagon hit me with a reddie on the sarcastic comment I made about the 9 day snapper season cuz he thought I was being serious. I'm in a scary, depressive state now and I don't know what I'm going to do...or what I'm capable of


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

MARSHALLLANE said:


> I loaned mine out to Redfish Chevy last year and I think he loaned it to trout Hunter and there ain't no telling where it is now!


No biggle. Last year's is obsolete anyway. You need to request a new one.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

On page 2 there is a discount entry fee for the JFF redfish tournament. In the rules it says that 22cnd place gets the big money prize. First place gets a lifetime supply of aggie barbless eyeless croaker hooks. Anyone in a maroon boat gets spotted five pounds.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

sotol buster said:


> On page 2 there is a discount entry fee for the JFF redfish tournament. In the rules it says that 22cnd place gets the big money prize. First place gets a lifetime supply of aggie barbless eyeless croaker hooks. Anyone in a maroon boat gets spotted five pounds.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


I'm glad you posted this. 
I was just getting ready to warn everyone. Be careful ordering on-line. Someone hacked my account and drained all my Greenies. After tracing the serial numbers we discovered they were all spent on the JFF entry fee, and all the Maroon soft plastics in stock. 
If anyone has any information on this suspect please send me a message via Green


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Woah... Sitting here on the throne looking at the catalog... They have combot teal/redhead conservation season tags!!! Last year they were separate tags, but this year its a twofer! I'm ordering double what I bought last year, I used all of my tags the first weekend.. that won't be happening this year!!

KEEP CALM AND CHIVE ON!


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Who got whaaaabulance driver of the year award.I think my catalog got ate by the dog.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MARSHALLLANE (May 26, 2010)

You go in the front yard to cast just to practice. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Haley (Sep 28, 2006)

*POC Autopilot*

Someone must have stole my catalog out of my mailbox but I heard there is a POC Autopilot for all the Houston boys trying to go there for the 1st time. Its suppose to guide them into the back lakes and not spook the fish. It will also show them where all to eat like at Josie and Hurricane Junction. But the only boat ramp listed is in Rockport....


----------

